# Western show



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All, I've just missed the deadline for get tickets for the western motorhome show on line!! I would like to go to the show can anybody help me????

Thank you Phil & Anne


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Ring Warners first thing on Monday, tell them that you have been on missionary work in the far east so really need their help.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

'Western Show'........my wife is the secretary at the western show tommorrow..........Sorry.....real horses at her show :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking for the Western show does not close till 24th July Phill :roll: or did you mean the Northern show?

Western Show

Jacquie


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Booking for the Western show does not close till 24th July Phill :roll: or did you mean the Northern show?
> 
> Western Show
> 
> Jacquie


Thank you


----------

